# Making some decisions



## SnKGoat (Nov 21, 2006)

So, I have made my mind up on what I would like Wheel/Tires wise. For wheels I am leaning towards the TSW Thruxton. 18"x8" on the front with 40 mm offset and 18"x9.5" with 45 mm offset on the rear.

http://www.streetdreams.org/nocache/tire-descriptive.php?../wheels/tsw/tsw_thruxton_hyperblack.jpg

For tires I like the Goodyear Eagle F1 GS-D3 235/40/18 Front and 265/35/18 Rear.

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/BigPic.jsp?sidewall=Blackwall&tireMake=Goodyear&tireModel=Eagle+F1+GS-D3

I am sure I will have to roll the front and rear fenders. Anyone have any advice or know how much it costs to have fenders rolled professionally? Please, input is more then welcome. :lol:


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Never heard of anyone needing to roll the front fenders on one of these cars. The issue up there is strut rub more than anything else.

Out back, rolling is fairly simple to do. Thing is, the shop should have a rolling tool. From what I've seen, the most I've heard of somebody paying for a roll job is like $175 -- with most quotes around $100.

You should PM 6QTS11OZ here on the forum -- as I think his set up is exactly what you're talking about.


----------

